# Will Anderson Varejao opt out?



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Varejao has the option to opt out of his contract this summer, and I think he has been a huge part of the Cavs and they need to resign him so I think he WILL opt out...
However if he asks for way too much money again he might not be back with the cavs next season and get overpaid by a poor team with money to spend...


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

He will opt out for sure!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

is that what cavs fans are hoping for? there are some decent guys they could go after if they don't have to pay Wally and Varejao


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

he actually opted out.. now that's just silly. he was booked to earn over 6mils this season and i don't see him improving on that salary. the last time he was a free agent he was a major distraction to the team... maybe the cavs ought to just let him go.

i wouldn't be surprised to see varejao wait till the season begins to sign a minimum contract with some random team as a bench warmer, and be out of the nba in 2 years bonzi wells style. i don't think he's hot commodity in the league like he thinks he is.


----------

